
Bigslice – Go-based, serverless cluster computing - schrockn
https://bigslice.io/
======
rad_gruchalski
Nice. But this statement: „Bigslice is serverless. Requiring nothing more than
cloud credentials, Bigslice will have you processing large datasets in no
time, without the use of any other external infrastructure.“ is a little bit
confusing. It will use plenty of external infrastructure.

